
Breakout Companies: Get the Same Knowledge About a Company as Investors - ankitkumar98
https://medium.com/the-spectrum/notion-breakout-jobs-memo-1-8ca346f97242
======
joeblow9999
an emotional op-ed with lots of assertions but light on facts

